# Uber won't contact me about repairing my car



## UberClownCar (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey all, long time lurker, first time poster.

It's been nearly two weeks since I accidentally bumped another car while pulling into a parking spot to pick up a pax. Put a dent in my door and on the other car's fender. Admittedly this is my fault but unless I'm mistaken I should be covered by uber's policy. Documented and sent the incident to uber and got the typical "wait two to three days for an adjuster to call you" message. Thing is...that was two weeks ago. I've called uber support 5 times since then and each time they have "sent an email" to the "team" which handles this sort of thing all while being told that the accident team doesn't offer phone support.

Anyone ever been in this situation? How can I get uber to fix my car?


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Call James River insurance


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

1.) Do not ever, discuss "Fault" matters in public, *discuss only with your Insurance company.*
2.) Refer to #1


----------



## UberClownCar (Dec 19, 2017)

grabby said:


> 1.) Do not ever, discuss "Fault" matters in public, *discuss only with your Insurance company.*
> 2.) Refer to #1


1. It isn't _my _company. It's ubers.
2. Its obviously my fault because it was a parked car...this isn't even what this thread is about.
3. Fault doesn't matter because Uber offers _comprehensive_ insurance according to their website


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

They probably don't know how to handle a clown car. 

Just saying...


----------



## UberClownCar (Dec 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> They probably don't know how to handle a clown car.
> 
> Just saying...


Why not? I drive XL. And I'm about 99% sure that it MUST say "Fits as many as you need" on the Pax app.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberClownCar said:


> How can I get uber to fix my car?


If you do another 2,426 rides for Uber than you should have profited enough to take care of that $500 repair. JK

It sounds as if your claim will be less then the $1000 deductible so you might as well give up on Uber and pay for the body work yourself.



UberClownCar said:


> Uber offers _comprehensive_ insurance according to their website


Their website also says *"Make great money...Be your own boss..."*


----------



## UberClownCar (Dec 19, 2017)

Ah that's where you are wrong though. I already paid out my deductible so Uber is entirely on the hook for this one.  Also body work on this car has _never_ been that cheap. I remember when a truck backed into my front quarter panel and it cost over 3k!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberClownCar said:


> Ah that's where you are wrong though. I already paid out my deductible so Uber is entirely on the hook for this one.  Also body work on this car has _never_ been that cheap. I remember when a truck backed into my front quarter panel and it cost over 3k!


Uber's deductible on your car is $1,000, providing you qualify for their comprehensive. Uber will check with your insurance company for your policy exclusions and limits. And $3k for a front quarter panel? What the hell are you driving, a Mercedes?


----------



## UberClownCar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well Uber sure is taking their sweet time doing it. Didn't take them this long last time.
No Mercedes. Just a minivan. Bodywork is just expensive because you can't get replacement parts except from the OEM...which of course has a monopoly on them. And then their is the shop labor rate...


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

This is precisely why one MUST get commercial insurance added to their personal policy. I stopped doing XL because of the rates and instead only do x in my 2017 Kia sportage. 110 a month with geico 500 deductible. The traverse would have been more than double that and it gets half the mileage.


----------

